# What's a good age for a first "haircut"? My little guy is starting to get fuzzy!



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Asap. It's good to get puppy use to grooming. You can do it at home or go to a groomer or alternate if you like so he can get use to other people working on him too. I'd suggest whatever cut is easiest for you to maintain. If you like it longer, be prepared for daily brushing/combing and detangling. I have one show dog with very long hair which is a p.i.t.a to care for. My other Poodle is a pet and he is clipped quite short. I still need to brush/comb him at least every other day. He's not as short as he could be but it's winter so I let it be a tad longer than summer. But it's much easier and he looks pretty nice too. You could look for pictures and show one to your groomer if you take him to a groomer. He's a doll. Good luck. I bet he'll look good any way you do it.


----------



## flowernat7 (Jul 28, 2014)

*Thank you @poodbeguiled. He*

does not mind being brushed and we do it every other day or so.
I don't to give him a cut, will have to take to a groomer.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

I always recommend starting at 8 weeks old and then bringing them back at least every 4 weeks. The clipper, foreign sounds and smells, and new people are what takes the most getting used to. Brushing usually isn't a problem with puppies. The older puppies typically stress a lot more than the younger puppies on their first groom because they are more aware of themselves (if that makes sense). 

So, I definitely agree with the above comment of getting in ASAP.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Yes, as Ellie says, there are electric clippers, clipping or dremeling nails, doing things to ears, scissoring, having to stand still for a long time bathing, hair dryers, sometimes the commotion of other dogs and people around at a grooming shop. It's not only brushing that your pup has to be used to. My pups were started at their breeders as soon as they could be handled in that way, well before I got them at 8 weeks and continued. So, they were pretty easy to continue with. Be sure to offer tasty, little treats when you work on him and always make it a pleasant experience. If you're doing this yourself, start out with very short sessions. Don't try to do everything all at once because it takes too long. I usually, even now with my nearly 2 year olds, try to break things into a couple days...not possible if there's a show but otherwise...


----------



## Kendall (Dec 30, 2014)

Sorry I don't know the answer but your puppy is adorable!!!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

If he has not been groomed, feet, face, tail and sanitary would be good for the first visit. I would then make another appointment 2-3 weeks out, do the above plus a puppy cut. I think it will make it much easier on the puppy to keep the first visit short. It would be great if you had a groomer that does only one dog at a time, much less stress on the pup. He is adorable!


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

flowernat7 said:


> I like the fluffy look with a furry face. Please suggest haircuts as well.
> This is what he looks like about a week ago. He is almost 4 months.
> 
> View attachment 217594


Your puppy is soooo cute!!!


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

From a groomer's point of view (and a dog advocate) PLEASE as soon as possible! Every 4 weeks as a minimum the first year, just to get him comfortable with the groomer. Try to find a groomer that has a reputation for being good with the dogs. A poodle has to be groomed his whole life. If he's comfortable and learned to be cooperative, he will always be welcome at the groomer. If he's fearful and uncooperative, you run the risk that he will be punished and mistreated sometime in his life by a stressed-out groomer. 

Think of it as TRAINING, not just as a haircut. You are doing really well by brushing him frequently, but a groomer will most likely brush him more thoroughly. In my experience, most owners don't know how to brush to the skin, and sometimes it means that the dog has to be clipped down short because of matting at the base of the coat. The longer you delay, the harder it will be on your puppy in the long run.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Woops! I didn't look at the date on the original post! Hopefully this will be helpful to someone anyway.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

sidewinder said:


> Woops! I didn't look at the date on the original post! Hopefully this will be helpful to someone anyway.


All good advice is ALWAYS helpful!


----------

